
Uquery.com - The Appstore Search Engine - falava
http://www.uquery.com/
======
falava
Clean and simple, no signup required.

Looks like the patented? Google home page, but that is good change for me. I
really don't like the other sites with the same purpose that I have tried
(appsafari, apptism or 148apps).

I also think that iTunes or the included inside iPhone AppStore app are not
very useful to find anything.

------
pedalpete
It is a nice and simple interface, but I'm not sure about the sorting
algorithm.

For instance, searching 'to do list' returns epicurious, loopt, etc on the
first page. It is acceptable that these would be returned somewhere, but not
on the first page, when there are tons of proper 'to do list' apps out there.

~~~
falava
Yeah, 'todo list' gives better results.

It seems that 'to do' and 'do' gives almost the same results so may be that
'to' gets discarted in the search (the word is never bold in the results).

